# Avtex W192D 7 in 1 19" 240AC/12V LCD TV/DVD/Freeview



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Folks,

For anyone looking for a high quality 240AC/12V 19" TV I can highly recommend the AVTEX W192D Freeview TV. We bought ours at the York show from Transleisure and it is an excellent television and the picture and sound quality is just perfect. The on screen menu is simple to understand and we just pressed a button on the remote control and we were set up and tuned in within seconds! It is very sleek and stylish too and we are well impressed.

It has lots of features (7 in 1 in fact) that we haven't tried out as yet such as the integrated DVD/CD player, AM/FM Integrated radio and the SMART card reader but we will test them during our forthcoming 6 week trip to Italy and I will let you know our findings and opinions. It also has a built in Freeview tuner too but having the automatic Oyster satellite system installed, we probably wont ever use that feature ourselves but it is there for those that do!

Here is a link to the Avtex website if you want to know more about their products: http://www.avtex.uk.com/home/

I don't know if stock situation countrywide has changed at all but I know when we bought ours there were none to be found anywhere in the UK and we had searched all over the internet. Every company that were likely to stock them we contacted and they were all saying the same and that they were awaiting stock! Thankfully, we had one on back order with Transleisure, so when they had a limited amount of these TV's come in Bill contacted us immediately and very kindly kept one back and we happily collected it from their stand at the York show in September.

I think the reason this TV is in such demand is the fact that it has a large and stylish 19" screen and yet despite it's size it has been purposely built with low power consumption in mind, only 4 - 4.5 amps on DC!

Anyway, anyone looking for a large 12v, 7 in 1, 19" LCD Combi TV will not go wrong if they opted for this very modern looking and stylish model and we are delighted with ours! You get's what you pays for that's for sure!

Sue


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I would like the the enabling code to tune my Sky remote to my Avtex 6 in 1 TV (W151D). I rang Avtex and they cannot supply it!  
Ian


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

How much was it?? I've seen their televisions, they look good.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

They have them in stock here at £469.32 (incl. Delivery & VAT)


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

lookback said:


> I would like the the enabling code to tune my Sky remote to my Avtex 6 in 1 TV (W151D). I rang Avtex and they cannot supply it!
> Ian


Hi Ian,

If you get the Avtex enabling code for your sky remote can you please let me know as I would appreciate having that information for mine too. Great TV's though aren't they?

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

autostratus said:


> They have them in stock here at £469.32 (incl. Delivery & VAT)


That's a very good price autostratus. I think we paid around £499 for ours which included a dedicated wall bracket as well and although they are not the cheapest 12v tv sets on the market, I would say that based on quality and peformance I think you would go a long way to find better than an Avtex and most businesses who deal in the leisure industry such as boats, caravans and motorhomes where 12volt power is often essential, all speak very highly of the Avtex products.

Sue


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Sue,

Just looking for info on the Avtex 19in TV and noticed this thread. So after approx one year - how have you found the Avtex? Still pleased?

Pete


----------

